# MTD 5/24 idle issue



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I think this may be more of a Tecumseh thread but it is on my MTD so here I'll put it, I copied the issue from another thread so I didn't have to re type it but here is where I would like to see if I can get the answer on how to fix this issue.
I was gifted a I'm guessing around a 90 ish (label is unreadable) MTD 5/24 and purchased a new carb, installed and this engine runs really well (Tecumseh 5hp) BUT it was revving way to high, Anyhow I started playing with the throttle screw to no avail and then doing slight adjustments to the governor arm and I have it running at what by ear is a good RPM but I really need to buy a tach, but for now it will do and was able to adjust the carb seeing I got one with needles instead of fixed jets, The big issue now is at full it runs great but as soon as I throttle down a little it just shuts down so no idle and the idle mixture has no effect, So I think the governor may be playing a big part in this. Messing with a governor is pretty new to me. My worry is that maybe the weights may not be moving free as they should but no heat in the garage so need to work on it in warmer weather. Would the weights be causing the lack of anything other than full throttle or should I be looking elsewhere for the issue, I would really like to have this running well before the snow falls but playing with the governor is new territory for me and I don't really know what symptoms it would cause.

Thank you
Dauntae


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Is the governor linkage in the correct hole on the carb? It will never run correct with that linkage incorrect. I've made that mistake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Hard to say, the carb on it was not the original so it may be in the wrong hole, I have 2 other blowers with the same engine here now so I may try using the holes there on to see if I can get anywhere with it (they are both setup using the same holes and this one is using different holes), Hoping this thing gets sorted because the larger bucket will be nice.


----------

